# First SH Pass....!



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

CONGRATS and GOOD LUCK this weekend!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

That's great! Are you running her or the Person that trained her?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> That's great! Are you running her or the Person that trained her?


Our trainer, unfortunately.....! This will be the last time before I run her, I have run many JH tests, including with this pup, but only tried 2 SH tests some years ago. My trainer is having a handler training weekend shortly. With that and a week spent with our trainer this winter, I am sure I will be ok. 

She is an exceptionally high driving dog, and as handler you have to really be in touch with her and know what to expect, my trainer advised I go this route....

Even though I hate not running her, If I messed her up running her, I would be really upset at myself. 

So next time....also I am running her in a WCX this spring.....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Have a great time!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

goldlover


...exceptionally high driving dog...


You will learn a lot with this one.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep.....already scheduled to spend a weekend with my pro, getting me trained better on working with her.....the girl has 'ants in her pants'....my trainer calls her "Crackerjack"....

More later....


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Got our SH pass number* two* for our girl this weekend! My first time handling her or SH test. Should have earned another pass on Saturday, but I lost her going to the memory mark. Tried to handle her, but she would not handle? I think it is something about how I am addressing her with the whistle, we have only worked on marks since I got her home from our trainer. 

On Sunday, running the blinds I changed my cadence and volume and she handled beautifully. In the morning on the land blind, she lined it! Pass she did...

So guess what we are including in all training sessions this week -- handling drills on blinds and of course we will continue running marks! More to follow...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great news on another pass! Congrats!


----------

